# naked children



## evenstarlight (Aug 16, 2006)

Recently, a group of my friends and I were at a playground when our toddlers all decided to spontaniously stripped off.....mother's complained.....*sigh* and said they "didn't so much mind the nakedness as the health and safety concern" (bare bottoms on slides)
Am wondering:
what diseases and infections are passed this way????
Is this actually a valid reason to keep children clothed or is it just something people are paranoid about?

Just wondering your thoughts.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

I'd be more worried about burned butts or scrapes in no fun places than disease... Unless your children were pooping/peeing all over everything...


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Hmm.. I'm no expert but I think some worms and parasites can be transmitted. Also polio, not that it exists wild in this country. The parasite transmission doesn't seem likely to me either, but since you asked


----------



## notneb (Aug 31, 2006)

Google the fecal-oral route. There are a variety of infections that are spread in this way, including rotavirus, hepatitis A, hand, foot and mouth disease and several different parasites.


----------



## zipworth (Jun 26, 2002)

There are a number of illnesses that can be tranferred if any fecal matter is left behind on playground equipment. A child could get it on their hands, and their hands touch everything and go everywhere if you know what I mean. I also think that the playground is not the best place for nudity, but I am on the more conservative side of the nudity spectrum, so to speak.


----------



## bigteamug (Sep 29, 2008)

There are good reasons that so many nudists carry a towel around with them, to sit on.....

I would also worry about fecal/oral transmission- so many kids under 6 have their hands in their mouths so much of the time anyways, or don't think to wash hands before eating.


----------



## deny_zoo29 (Sep 21, 2008)

There's plenty that can be transmitted this way, but I'd be more worried about burns (think hot slides!), scratches, etc on their little bums and genatils! Ouch!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I have no problem with letting my children getting nakid but not a park or playground. They are free to run around our yard/house nakid and several friend's houses. There for a number of years, there were a few of us moms that would get together several times a week and every time, we ended up with a pack of feral children running around.







Sigh, my oldest isn't down with nudity anymore and I do miss those carefree days.


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

I don't think this would have bothered me a few months ago, but DD recently went through a "licking phase". It's disgusting in it's own right, but I really don't want to know that she could have been licking things that someone else's bare butt was on.


----------



## caemommy (Apr 16, 2009)

Germs spread by fecal-oral contact are disgusting to me, so I would probably have complained, too. I love babies cute tushies, naked at home (or a private setting) is fine, but at the park would have skeeved me out. Mostly because a naked butt is a butt asking for it's owner to scratch it - so then there's the fecal matter on their fingers - and there's said fecal matter being spread over every surface in the park. And the other kids touching same surfaces, undoubtedly putting their fingers in their mouths, ick ick. OP, I'm sure you wouldn't let that happen on purpose, but a bunch of kids running around a park while mom's talk - you probably wouldn't see it happen.


----------



## alacrity (Oct 25, 2008)

I am all about nudity at home but in public I always have my daughter in at least a diaper. I would be worried about poo and things.


----------



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

My biggest concern with kids running around naked in public would probably be pedophiles, but it's really awful to even have to make such a consideration.


----------



## accountclosed2 (May 28, 2007)

DD is mostly nakey-bum at home (we do EC, and she's quite warm and usually un-dresses), but out, it is usually either too cold or too sunny. And at playgroup music, library, she's too excited to worry about clothes!

However, in all honesty, particularly a buch of potty-trained littlies in the nude, wouldn't bother me. I know that DD is usually very clean (since we wipe her bottom after each potty). I've seen too many toddlers in diapers, who have leaky poos, or get poo on their clothes while changing or who puts their fingers into their pooey diapers. So, a lot of the _dressed_ little ones would have traces of poo on theith clothes or hands in any case.


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caemommy* 
Germs spread by fecal-oral contact are disgusting to me, so I would probably have complained, too. I love babies cute tushies, naked at home (or a private setting) is fine, but at the park would have skeeved me out. Mostly because a naked butt is a butt asking for it's owner to scratch it - so then there's the fecal matter on their fingers - and there's said fecal matter being spread over every surface in the park. And the other kids touching same surfaces, undoubtedly putting their fingers in their mouths, ick ick. OP, I'm sure you wouldn't let that happen on purpose, but a bunch of kids running around a park while mom's talk - you probably wouldn't see it happen.


Yes this was my 1st thought.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

I hate to say it, but I don't think naked butts on the slide at the playground contributed appreciably to the rather large amount of fecal/oral bacteria that were already there


----------



## terrabella (Oct 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
I'd be more worried about burned butts or scrapes in no fun places than disease... Unless your children were pooping/peeing all over everything...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigteamug* 
There are good reasons that so many nudists carry a towel around with them, to sit on.....


Quote:


Originally Posted by *deny_zoo29* 
There's plenty that can be transmitted this way, but I'd be more worried about burns (think hot slides!), scratches, etc on their little bums and genatils! Ouch!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthgirl* 
I don't think this would have bothered me a few months ago, but DD recently went through a "licking phase". It's disgusting in it's own right, but I really don't want to know that she could have been licking things that someone else's bare butt was on.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *filiadeluna* 
My biggest concern with kids running around naked in public would probably be pedophiles, but it's really awful to even have to make such a consideration.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Ummm... My toddler just proved the other day (in our backyard) that nakeybutt and slides are fundamentally incompatible. He just... stuck.

Swings, maybe.

I haven't come up against this, but I think I'd tend to teach my kids that we keep at least our undies on in public. It makes them more likely to holler if there's a dodgy situation going on.


----------



## Minarai (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *filiadeluna* 
My biggest concern with kids running around naked in public would probably be pedophiles, but it's really awful to even have to make such a consideration.









I don't think most pedophiles care if kids are dressed or not. They'll just grab what they can get.
(You still have to watch out for them...







)

What I'd be most concerned about is people calling the cops. There was an incident about 10 years ago or more where a 2-year-old girl ran out of her house naked and a neighbor called CPS, claiming the girl's parents never clothed their children.


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AislinCarys* 
DD is mostly nakey-bum at home (we do EC, and she's quite warm and usually un-dresses), but out, it is usually either too cold or too sunny. And at playgroup music, library, she's too excited to worry about clothes!

However, in all honesty, particularly a buch of potty-trained littlies in the nude, wouldn't bother me. I know that DD is usually very clean (since we wipe her bottom after each potty). *I've seen too many toddlers in diapers, who have leaky poos, or get poo on their clothes while changing or who puts their fingers into their pooey diapers.* So, a lot of the _dressed_ little ones would have traces of poo on theith clothes or hands in any case.

Yup, I've seen kids in just a shirt and sposie, and the sposie is filled to the brim in I don't know what. Then they go down the slide or whatever. Ick.


----------



## Murph12334 (Nov 12, 2003)

my first thought was the same as others about kids in diapers with overflowing whatever.

and i wouldn't want any of those parts to get hurt


----------



## Amandala (Jan 8, 2009)

Basically little kid's hands are constantly in their mouths, on things, in their mouths, on things, and on and on. So to keep other people's butts off of things as much as possible isn't too unreasonable a request. I mean, there are squirrel butts and pigeon butts, but there's just nothing you can do about that.


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

I think being naked in the home is fine but not out in public. Especially at a playground.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

ditto, about germs and especially about the potential for injury to very tender bits


----------



## Sailor (Jun 13, 2006)

Yea, I spent a lot of time in various nudist communities while growing up. And, like another person said, there's a reason we all had towels to sit on.









Also, on the playground, undies or some type of cover for kids was mandatory. Even though it was a nudist community ... they were pretty "germ conscious."

On the other hand, I've also been to nudist communities where no towels were used. So, I guess it depends on how much risk you see.

Personally, I don't have any real safety issue with nude kids running around. Assuming they're potty "trained". I actually think public restrooms are more hazardous than playgrounds in that area!


----------

